# Finally bought some paints.



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I finally made the first move to painting and spent about $100 on stuff from A.C.Moore yesterday. I'm fortunate to have 4 craft stores within 3 miles of where I work and another about 10 miles. I have to be careful at lunchtime, art can get very expensive.

Anyway, :vs_coffee:, I still don't have an easel so I'll probably do something temporarily. I think I'm going to start with a simple cardinal painting following 



y (Angela and Cinnamon). This will probably be done over week or more as I find time and I'll be posting my progress.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> I finally made the first move to painting and spent about $100 on stuff from A.C.Moore yesterday. I'm fortunate to have 4 craft stores within 3 miles of where I work and another about 10 miles. I have to be careful at lunchtime, art can get very expensive.
> 
> Anyway, :vs_coffee:, I still don't have an easel so I'll probably do something temporarily. I think I'm going to start with a simple cardinal painting following Angelooney (Angela and Cinnamon). This will probably be done over week or more as I find time and I'll be posting my progress.


For sure the art supplies can get expensive. How exciting that you are starting on this. I'm really looking forward to seeing you develop as a painter. Be gentle on yourself. It takes a little time for those synaptic paths to get the deep groves to where working with the brush feels comfortable and second nature....but it does happen.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Cool! Looking forward to watching you learn and improve!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

OK, I still haven't put a brush to a canvas yet but I set this up this morning. This is where I usually do instrument repair. That hobby is going to take a back seat for a while. I've decide not to paint the cardinals yet. I'm saving that to paint with my wife who has taken an interest.

Here it is. Step 1.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Here's my supplies. Hope these won't be a mistake.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks to me like you got some good stuff and are ready to go. This is exciting.


----------

